# Superbowl commercials



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think this is the first year ever where I really didn't enjoy any of them. I wonder what the impact of this will have on next years SB. The commercials kind of took on a life of their own and this year they didn't do anything. I wonder if this is the end of what we knew as SB commercials. In the second half it was almost all local commercials.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I liked a lot of the Doritos commercials. And the betty white football one. I thought I would be infuriated by the Tebow commercial, but that was the most anticlimactic thing ever. Talk about over hyped.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought the Volkswagen "Slug-Bug" commerical with Stevie Wonder was AWESOME!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Sackchamp56 said:


> I thought I would be infuriated by the Tebow commercial, but that was the most anticlimactic thing ever. Talk about over hyped.


There were about 10 of us watching this and we were all like "that was it?, that's what they made a big deal about?" Really a non-event.

The commercials were somewhat of a letdown. My favorite was the dog bark collar.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sackchamp56 said:


> And the betty white football one. I thought I would be infuriated by the Tebow commercial, but that was the most anticlimactic thing ever. Talk about over hyped.


The Betty White / Abe Vigoda commercial, as well as the takeoff on "Vacation" were both pretty good.

The Tebow one - BORING.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

My favorite was the Audi Green Police commercial. Mostly because the Green Police is becoming a reality.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-super-bowl-commercials/09000d5d816439a3/Audi-Green-Police-commercial

All the commercials can be viewed at http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-super-bowl-commercials


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BattleScott said:


> I thought the Volkswagen "Slug-Bug" commerical with Stevie Wonder was AWESOME!


Totally agree. Laughed my butt off!

[YOUTUBEHD]HR7JJmkUC_8[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree that the bar was lowered for these commercials.A lot of them completely tanked for me, including the "super bowl shuffle" ad and the "nothing but net" ad (although seeing Mr. Bird at the end did redeem it.)

It seems to me that Budweiser needs to change agencies, as their current series of ads, going on since the late 1990s, are really running out of steam.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I thought the first doritos commercial with the dog and the anti bark collar was pretty good.

The Emerald Nuts human dolphins was just odd.... though it's not going to slip my mind any time soon, I don't think, so they do have that going for them.

All in all, I thought it was better than last year, but nothing really blew my socks off.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one who was let down by this year's commercials. The dog bark doritos, betty white snickers, and the whale in the truck take off on "the Hangover" movie for bridgestone were my favs.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

I wonder how many Doritos have to be sold to equal the money spent. Great Game!!


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Totally agree. Laughed my butt off!


Best commercial by far, I though most others awful and a few others were OK. It appears a bunch of money was wasted.:nono:


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

The most amazing thing was seeing Jay Leno in a commercial for David Letterman's show. 

-- Roger


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dpfaunts said:


> Best commercial by far, I though most others awful and a few others were OK. It appears a bunch of money was wasted.:nono:


It was a good game, but not a _great_ game. I think the whole affair, pre-game build-up, the game itself and the commercial spots, was a bunch of money wasted. Even the half-time show was a dud -- like watching a hypnotic lightshow while listening to the theme songs of all three CSIs in an echo <echo> <echo> chamber.

I _am_ pleased that the Saints won, though -- New Orleans _needed_ a win.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Nick said:


> It was a good game, but not a _great_ game. I think the whole affair, pre-game build-up, the game itself and the commercial spots, was a bunch of money wasted. Even the half-time show was a dud -- like watching a hypnotic lightshow while listening to the theme songs of all three CSIs in an echo <echo> <echo> chamber.
> 
> I _am_ pleased that the Saints won, though -- New Orleans _needed_ a win.


I loved the halftime show. I thought it was the best one in a while. I'll have to agree that the commercials were lame this year.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I agree, overall, teh commercials were a letdown. I did like the Dog revenge Doritos one (it won their prize and came in second on USA Today's panel judging, so I guess lot sof people liked it.)

I imagine the Tebow ad was tweaked or they just tried to make as much bozz ahead of time as possible.

THe Bud Clydesdales ad was kind of funny, but does not hold a candle to past efforts as mentioned.

I thought Monster.com was totally lame as playing a violin in Port Authority certainly does not require submitting a resume or answering a job posting and neither does auditioning at a concert hall. They are advertising their service for something that you never need it for. How did that get past anyone above junior copywriter?


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

I was excited to see the Last Airbender trailer, and I liked the Letterman and Teleflora spots. The Doritos ad with the dog was kind of funny, too.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> There were about 10 of us watching this and we were all like "that was it?, that's what they made a big deal about?" Really a non-event.
> 
> The commercials were somewhat of a letdown. My favorite was the dog bark collar.


+1 on both counts.

The Betty White/Abe Vigoda commercial came in a pretty close second for me!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought the Doritos commercial with the kid saying, "Keep your hands off my mama & my Doritos" was the funniest.


----------



## jimmerz (Jan 26, 2010)

HORRIBLE!

Such a let down. I guess my top 3 were: Budweiser people bridge, dorito dog collar and my favorite was E-trade baby, milkaholic...lol 

The rest stunk.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Not the funniest year for commercials, but all in all most were watchable. All I know is that if I had to see one more STUPID Denny's commercial, I was going to find a chicken and make it scream.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree most the commercials stunk. I did like the Dove for Men spot though.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-super...81644edd/Dove-because-you-re-a-man-commercial

And the careerbuilder.com Casual Friday's was pretty good too (though I'm surprised that was accepted).

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-super-bowl-commercials/09000d5d8164478b/Careerbuilder-com-commercial


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing. You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Doritos was the best for me (well at least the first 2). I enjoyed the FloTv commercial seeing all the history in the last 40+ yrs go by so fast and the one with Jim Nantz talkign about the guy losing "his spine" when shopping with his GF. But overall I wouldn't call this a great year for commercials.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing.


I thought it was funny.



> You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


Awww, c'mon Mr. Blount...take off the tin foil hat.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing. You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


I actually thought it was a bad commercial because it was supposed to be saying how great it was to be "green" and it made the "green" movement seem oppressive and totalitarian. This, coming from a German car company especially, might not have been the best way to go.

Another sign that it was a bad commercial was that I remembered it but had to do a Google search to see which car it was, as I didn't remember.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing. You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


Yes, I found it to be troubling. As a certified paranoiac, I see creeping, incremental and cumulative govt control over our lives at every turn and behind every bush (no pun intended). I just hope the socialist eco-Nazi storm troopers were out peeing the rented Bud when the "Green Police" spot aired. No need to give them any ideas.

BTW, though the 'green' spot got my attention, I don't remember who sponsored it. How's that for getting your $3 million dollars worth! :nono2:


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I didn't watch the game, but I watched them all on YouTube. I thought the Google one was one of the best commercials ever. And the Bud Light Lost parody got a chuckle.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing. You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


Technically, it's already a bit like that in terms the law in many places, it's just that there is nobody to enforce it. And given the current lack of money in state and local government, I don't see it happening in even 20 years.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have to agree about the green police commercial. I mentioned to my wife that if it were up to some of the more radical people around, things would already be that way.

I also noticed that Hyundai and Kia seemed to be pouring it on. No GM commercials only one Ford and maybe one or two Toyota** IIRC and tons of Korean.

**though why Toyota is bothering to advertise at all right now is beyond me, they should wait a few weeks when people can think of something other than negative stuff about their brand.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The best part of the Green Police ad was the anteater, that got a chuckle from me. Seems I agree with most, the first two doritos commercials and Betty White were the best.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

While I really liked the 2 Dorito ads with the Dog Bark Shock collar and the Keep your hands off my Mama, I felt that most were lame this year, with way too many local ads.

I did find the Green Police a bit disturbing, I think Chris is right, 10 years from now this could be a reality.

Ed


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Go Daddy spots. IMO they have played the 'too hot for TV' theme to death and its definitly not funny. I did find it interesting that Danica Patrick is now playing a straight role and the interviewer, masseuse, etc, is doing the too hot for TV role


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

I found the Green Police commercial a bit disturbing as well. I commented to Mr. DogLover that perhaps the ad agency that thought of that was not based in the US. Afterall, America has a history of rebellion against abusive authority. I thought that commercial would make me *not *want to go green (or buy their so-called green car), just to protest that kind of government intrusiveness. I don't think that's the message they wanted to send.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

AS to what at I liked, I would pick the Doritos dog caller and Dont touch my mama spots. The Bud Light house built out of cans one was pretty good, and the Clydesdales spot while not as good as some of the previous ones was still good


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> I thought the Doritos commercial with the kid saying, "Keep your hands off my mama & my Doritos" was the funniest.


+1 for that one. My favorite by far.
Second best was Letterman, Leno, Oprah. Completely unexpected.
Third favorite was the Betty White one.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Nick said:


> Even the half-time show was a dud -- like watching a hypnotic lightshow while listening to the theme songs of all three CSIs i


It was funny when one of the teenagers at the SB party I was at asked why the band was playing the CSI theme song. :eek2:


----------



## jimmerz (Jan 26, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing. You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


I did not find it funny. And I too found it disturbing. Maybe I need to watch it again? It might have been funny if al gore was one of the green weenies. Lol


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, there was the Green Police arresting the regular cop for drinking out of a styrofoam cup.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing. You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


I found it disturbing that they mocked the millions who believe that we must do something to quit turning the earth into a landfill.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I actually thought it was a bad commercial because it was supposed to be saying how great it was to be "green" and it made the "green" movement seem oppressive and totalitarian. This, coming from a German car company especially, might not have been the best way to go.


+1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Woke up this morning and had to go to Yahoo! to remind me of last night's SB ads. All of them were forgettable, except for Abe.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> I found it disturbing that they mocked the millions who believe that we must do something to quit turning the earth into a landfill.


I did not take it as mocking people who believe we need to clean up our care of the planet, but more of a commentary on the belief that it has to be done by a police action through laws and regulations. With that in mind I really did not like the spot.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> It was funny when one of the teenagers at the SB party I was at asked why the band was playing the CSI theme song. :eek2:


Sadly, my wife said the same thing.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nitehawk^ said:


> While I really liked the 2 Dorito ads with the *Dog Bark Shock collar *and the Keep your hands off my Mama, I felt that most were lame this year, with way too many local ads.
> 
> I did find the Green Police a bit disturbing, I think Chris is right, 10 years from now this could be a reality.
> 
> Ed


Not really original though.:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought the Brett Favre 2020 MVP was the funniest of all!! And it was even better that he was laughing at himself.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Meh. Collar, Kid, Betty/Abe and Stevie were the best.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

I liked the Megan Fox Motorola commercial, and the Jay/Dave/Oprah one too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The market has changed. They had a piece on the Superbowl commercials on "Sunday Morning" and Pepsi said they are focusing on the internet-social networking instead of a Superbowl commercial. It was framed in terms of cost-effectiveness and target audiences.

I thought some of the better produced commercials were some of the CBS programming promotions this year. And my wife and I are just maudlin enough to have enjoyed the one Anheuser-Busch Clydesdale commercial as much or more than anything else, although we appreciated some of the others.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

No one commented on this yet, but am I the only one who thought the sheer volume of commercials was excessive??? I mean, they were going to commercial after almost every play this year! Most were for crappy movie trailers and CBS fluff, but it was nuts. After every kick off/punt was a commercial. I thought the game itself was awesome and the Saints deserved the win for putting it all on the line and going with risky plays. That and Will Smith is from my hometown, so it was nice to see a local get there and get the win.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BenJF3 said:


> No one commented on this yet, but am I the only one who thought the sheer volume of commercials was excessive???


Yeah, I always start the Superbowl recording then catch up somewhere in the third quarter by skipping the time everyone stands around, replays run, or the talking sports heads chatter (I've got that down pretty good). This year I didn't catch up until late in the fourth quarter. It _seemed like_ we watched a lot of commercials.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If you time it just right, you should be able to watch the entire game in, say...about an hour?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BenJF3 said:


> No one commented on this yet, but am I the only one who thought the sheer volume of commercials was excessive??? I mean, they were going to commercial after almost every play this year! Most were for crappy movie trailers and CBS fluff, but it was nuts. After every kick off/punt was a commercial. I thought the game itself was awesome and the Saints deserved the win for putting it all on the line and going with risky plays. That and Will Smith is from my hometown, so it was nice to see a local get there and get the win.


In terms of sheer number, I don't think so. We watched all of the playoff games and it was the same thing. It's the nature of a televized ballgame to take your commercial breaks during the lulls in the action. The more time outs, the more ads ... same for flags and just about any breather the game takes.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My favorite review of the ads (even if I don't agree with his favorite ads) begins as follows:


> Super Bowl advertisements were a little bit bolder, a lot weirder and definitely featured more pantsless men than previous years. Pantsless men in the workplace. Pantsless men striding purposefully down fields of gold. Pantsless men facing sumo wrestlers.
> 
> Viewers can draw what they want from that trend, but we're declaring it a metaphor for the economy. The jobless rate is so high, even trousers aren't a guarantee in life anymore.


And it includes this comment:


> At times it seemed as if ad executives had been anticipating the legalization of marijuana by the time the teams faced off.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Most of the commercials were just plain ho-hum. I did like the Betty White Snickers ad, the Casual Friday ad and the Doritos Shock Collar ad.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep put me down as one more who thought the shock dog collar was the best. I actually enjoyed the Green Police ad, mostly because I was just jammin' to the Cheap Trick music they used for it. Sure they changed Dream to Green for the purpose of the ad, but it was still the same awesome song none the less.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone else think the "Green Police" commercial was not funny? I actually found it a bit disturbing. You never know. In about 10 years things could really be like that.


In some cases, it's getting pretty close to that. Try buying a gas-powered lawn mower or new lighting fixtures California. You'll have a choice of one for the lawn mower and, while doing some remodeling, found that the fan fixtures that have lights in them all use some really odd bulb so you don't even have the choice of using the incandescent instead of the cfl.

My favorites were the shock collar and the Betty White/Abe Vigoda ads.


----------

